# Grinders



## mummblesmum

Which grinder would you recommend between the Rocky and the Mignon please to pair with my Silvia?

Thankyou


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

The mignon, because its stepless.


----------



## cavem01

If you can push yourself I would go for a Super Jolly! I have owned all 3 and the SJ is by far the best!


----------



## Jason1wood

I've owned all 3 and I'd say the Brassilia RR55 in the classifieds is even a step up from the Super Jolly at the same money


----------



## oursus

mummblesmum said:


> Which grinder would you recommend between the Rocky and the Mignon please to pair with my Silvia?
> 
> Thankyou


What I'd really recommend is buying a second hand Mazzer, worth the extra & will stand you in good stead. But of the two you mention, the Rocky is overpriced, stepped adjustment... I'd have say the mignon.


----------



## Jason1wood

As mentioned, the Mignon is the better of the two mentioned...


----------



## oursus

RR55 a good bet too, the one in the sale section should definitely be a better investment than either a rock or a mignon...

Edit, just taken a second look at that, for that price it's so much better value, beyond a joke! It'll not be there for long, that's for sure


----------



## marcuswar

If you've got the room then the RR55 if not then the Mignon.


----------



## mummblesmum

Is the Mazzer SJ kitchen friendly and fit under a standard kitchen wall unit? I was looking on Ebay at these and they looked large!


----------



## Dylan

Yea the RR55 isn't that much larger than the Mignon when you remove the hopper and just use the throat. It's admittedly much uglier but a great grinder.

Edit: You need to look at the grinder without a hopper, most here use the throat of the grinder only, this way your beans don't go stale sitting in the hopper and it fits under almost all kitchen cupboards


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

mummblesmum said:


> Is the Mazzer SJ kitchen friendly and fit under a standard kitchen wall unit? I was looking on Ebay at these and they looked large!


Cupboard height can vary, a few CMs can mean one will fit or not, but it will need to be modded to fit and then dragged in and out to be used as you cant get the beans in otherwise.


----------



## marcuswar

Lol.. just had a similar conversation with Jason1wood re the looks of the Mythos, he likes it whereas I just think it looks like an icecream machine. I like the looks of the RR55 it looks like what it is .. no pretence. I guess beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## marcuswar

My RR55 fits under the kitchen cabinets with the hopper removed. I use a collapsible lens hood as a small hopper but have to pull it out from under the cabinets to put beans in.

I've measured it and it's 380mm high to the top of the throat collar or 430mm including the lens hood.


----------



## mummblesmum

I don't mind really how it looks too much as it is tucked away but I have not really any space to place a grinder where there isn't a unit above. I didn't realize that the hoppers can be removed and you can just use the throat.


----------



## mummblesmum

Also what is stepless? Sorry as you can tell I have no idea what I'm talking about


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

as far as im aware no one simply puts beans in the throat otherwise they popcorn.

They all use a tube with a weight or a lens hood attachment to prevent this.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

mummblesmum said:


> Also what is stepless? Sorry as you can tell I have no idea what I'm talking about


This sums it up


----------



## Dylan

Jumbo Ratty said:


> as far as im aware no one simply puts beans in the throat otherwise they popcorn.
> 
> They all use a tube with a weight or a lens hood attachment to prevent this.


Perhaps I was being a bit light on the information, trying not to overload with information, but certainly not everyone has a tube with a weight. It's common to simply pop a tamper int he throat of a Mazzer SJ or simply cover the throat to stop the popcorning beans from flying out. It's certainly more common to use a tube and weight since some experimenting was done that showed it make a significant difference to extraction.


----------



## 4085

mummblesmum said:


> Is the Mazzer SJ kitchen friendly and fit under a standard kitchen wall unit? I was looking on Ebay at these and they looked large!


If you measure your space under the units I will measure mine and put a photo theRR55 there minus hopper


----------



## NickdeBug

Dylan said:


> Perhaps I was being a bit light on the information, trying not to overload with information, but certainly not everyone has a tube with a weight. It's common to simply pop a tamper int he throat of a Mazzer SJ or simply cover the throat to stop the popcorning beans from flying out. It's certainly more common to use a tube and weight since some experimenting was done that showed it make a significant difference to extraction.


Tube and weight is going to work much better with an on demand grinder. 100g or so of beans.

Not sure what the retention is like on the RR55 for weigh in weigh out single dosing. From the original list of two it sounds like the OP is after on demand so RR55 + mini hopper of some kind should be ideal if it fits.


----------



## marcuswar

There is a some retention on the RR55 , that's why I stuck with using a lens hood rather than a tube. With the lens hood I can stick a small tamper in the throat for weight but still give a hood a thwack at the end to blow out the retention... probably about 1-1.5g


----------



## Dylan

I use a lens hood on the tube of my SJ and it does the same job.


----------



## marcuswar

Yes I tried that as well but then it's too tall to fit under the kitchen cabinets


----------



## Dylan

Yup mine was too, had to leave it depressed and would slide out to use each time.


----------



## Dallah

I run a RR45OD which I've upgraded to 80 steps and a tube and weight hopper. Until a good cheap Mythos comes around I won't be upgrading.


----------



## mem

I have a Vario MAHLKONIG and am very pleased. Looks good, small and grinds consistently.

http://www.coffeeitalia.co.uk/proddetail.php?prod=MAHLKONIG


----------



## milko

This thread sums up where I'm at too, really well. "Hmm, Rocky ...or wait, this Mignon! I wonder what else is around" followed by a stream of info and nicknames that I can barely comprehend









Wish I had room for a Mazzer. My kitchen's the size of a cupboard, but with a lower ceiling.


----------



## mmmatron

SJ under a kitchen cupboard. It's a wee thing compared to the K10


----------

